# Need red diamond butterflies!



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm not incredibly worried about the event as a whole, but I really want the Rover clothing items lol
overall, I need 50 lmao so I'll take whatever anyone can give me, and I'll help you out however I can 0 v0

FC - 0567-7451-033
Name - Haven


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 33 I could send you! I added you (My ign is Alycia) so I'll drop them off when I'm accepted. I don't really need anything in return unless you happen to have any gold winter butterflies, but if you haven't gotten any then don't worry about it! I'm not using mine or anything anyway ^_^


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

Frostbite2002 said:


> I have 33 I could send you! I added you (My ign is Alycia) so I'll drop them off when I'm accepted. I don't really need anything in return unless you happen to have any gold winter butterflies, but if you haven't gotten any then don't worry about it! I'm not using mine or anything anyway ^_^



That'd be awesome 0 v0
I haven't been lucky enough to catch any lol, they're slippery buggers


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have some I could give you!
And do you happen to have any topaz butterflies?
I'm trying to get Rover's rug but I am STRUGGLING


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I have some I could give you!
> And do you happen to have any topaz butterflies?
> I'm trying to get Rover's rug but I am STRUGGLING



I have 3 topaz!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Added!

My ID is 3013 2212 203 and my in game name is Sam


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Added!
> 
> My ID is 3013 2212 203 and my in game name is Sam



I have a few topaz as well so I'll send some over!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Frostbite2002 said:


> I have a few topaz as well so I'll send some over!



Thank you so much!! You're too kind!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

thanks, both of you 0 v0


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Frostbite2002 said:


> I have 33 I could send you! I added you (My ign is Alycia) so I'll drop them off when I'm accepted. I don't really need anything in return unless you happen to have any gold winter butterflies, but if you haven't gotten any then don't worry about it! I'm not using mine or anything anyway ^_^



I have a couple gold winter butterflies if you'd like!


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> I have a couple gold winter butterflies if you'd like!



Ahh that would be great! I just need 2 more to get 40 and finally be done with this event :') I still have a few more topaz ones for you as well! I hope you get the rug in time!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

pls red butterflies, don't do this to me
I just need the sweater lol


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Ahh that would be great! I just need 2 more to get 40 and finally be done with this event :') I still have a few more topaz ones for you as well! I hope you get the rug in time!



Done! Fingers crossed you catch them both


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Done! Fingers crossed you catch them both



Agh I lost both of them RIP. These lil things have such a low catch rate! Thanks for sending them anyway!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2018)

I got all of them I need, thanks everyone!!!
gl catching what you all need, as well!!


----------

